# Bolens Parts For Sale



## jeremysbarlow (Aug 21, 2004)

I am cleaning out my garage and have listed several Bolens, Wisconsin and Walbro items on eBay. The items are new and used and include a cylinder, piston, head, carb, carb linkage, air filter assembly, lift arms, points, condensers and other miscellaneous parts. Large frame owners might want to check out the following eBay auctions.

4321410205
4321410620
4321413296
4321414162
4321414953
4321415288
4321415607
4321416370

I also have a set of 48" deck covers and a set of large frame rails for sale, which are not listed on eBay. Email me if you are interested.
Jeremy
jeremysbarlow @yahoo .com (remove spaces)


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jeremy
If you copy/paste the addresses from each ebay auction then anyone can just click on the link here and be taken right to that page. Saves time and makes it easy to check back on later. 

We have a seperate ebay forum and also a classified forum, BUT I'm glad you posted it here and would rather all bolens for sale or wanted was here as it's much easier to keep track of! 
Thanks for contributing!


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=50377&item=4321410620&rd=1


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:smoking: 

Well 6-Doggy`s this is the best way to post his items. All his for-sale items on 1-page.

http://cgi6.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.d...bolens_1250&include=0&since=-1&sort=3&rows=50


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

johnbron
Thanks, that'll work too!


----------

